# MBTI Type Questionnaire [CONTRIBUTE TO SCIENCE!!!]



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

Terribly sorry in advance for being the worlds's most indecisive 

1: What's your MBTI Type?ENFP
2: What's your Gender?Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Youngest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Er... I suppose "hands" though it's more "mind"
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything

a,e,




6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? high and invisible 
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? I am pretty staunchly agnostic politically. I feel that things are too muddled up to see properly, and that for someone like me, being agnostic is wisest for my skill set.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?hm. Fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) I currently stay home with my kids. I like it a lot, which surpirsed me. When they are older I will go back and get my masters in psychology. In the mean time I'd like to start a few non profits I've been thinking of and write a book or two.
10: What is your favorite color? Why have a favorite color? And even trying to pick I can't
11: What is your least favorite color?same. They're all so fun and valuable
12: What month were you born in?August


Good luck!


----------



## andreea00 (Oct 14, 2012)

1. ENTP
2. F
3. youngest child
4. seeing
5. a. creative activities; d. social activities; b. games
6. low
7. democratic
8. i enjoy them the same 
9. traveller
10. green
11. orange
12. december


----------



## JYFly (Sep 16, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INTJ*
2: What's your Gender? *F*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing*

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *low*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Neither*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *non-fiction*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *software developer*
10: What is your favorite color? *don't have one*
11: What is your least favorite color? *any loud colors*
12: What month were you born in? *November*


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
xxxP (idk...shit)
*2: What's your Gender?*
Male.
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest.
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Hands on visual and auditory. I suck at comprehending text and abstract theory withou practical example.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Moderate
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
I'm left liberal and kind of an anarchist.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Fiction.
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
I don't know.
*10: What is your favorite color?*
black>red>blue>violet>green>orange
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
grey
*12: What month were you born in?*
October


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Who am I to say no to science roud:

1: What's your MBTI Type? ENFJ

2: What's your Gender? Female 

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? More like intuitively roud:

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything

gosh everything!!!

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Invisible to the naked eye!

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Don't care about politics at all

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Non- fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Working in spirituality

10: What is your favorite color? Orange, gold, red, yellow, brown...sunny, warm colours roud:

11: What is your least favorite color? Blue and anything else cold

12: What month were you born in? August


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INFJ*
2: What's your Gender? *F*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Second oldest of many.*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing, auditory, hands on, thinking about something by myself*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
*d. social activities*
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, *moderate*, low, or 'invisible'?
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or *democratic *views?
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you *enjoy them the same*?
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *songwriter*
10: What is your favorite color? *black*
11: What is your least favorite color? *yellow*
12: What month were you born in? *April*


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INTJ*
2: What's your Gender? *M*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Middle*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. *creative activities*
b. *games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Low*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *democratic *
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Same*
9: What is your dream job? *Software Architect or CEO*
10: What is your favorite color? *Yellow*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Orange*
12: What month were you born in? *April*


----------



## sanja293 (Jul 16, 2010)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
*INTJ*
2: What's your Gender?
*Femele*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*Eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*Seeing and auditory*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Moderate*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*Neither*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you* enjoy them the same*?
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*Chemical engineering or anything with chemistry*
10: What is your favorite color?
*Black,blue,purple*
11: What is your least favorite color?
*Orange*
12: What month were you born in?
*March*


----------



## Katriona1992 (Jun 25, 2012)

Answers in *bold *roud:


spinningrocket said:


> 1: What's your MBTI Type?
> *ENTP*
> 2: What's your Gender?
> *Female*
> ...


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *ISTP.*
2: What's your Gender? *Female.*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Only child.*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Hands on. Although I'm terrible doing anything with my hands at first, when I figure out the "mechanism" needed to work with something, I become extremely skilled.*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most? *C mostly, but A and E come a close second/third.*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Invisible when in public, high when in private.*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Democratic.*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Non-Fiction.*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Pro downhill mountain biker.*
10: What is your favorite color? *Purple.*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Brown.*
12: What month were you born in? *January.*


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *ENTP*
2: What's your Gender? *M*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Youngest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
* b. games
d. social activities
f. everything*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Low for me, invisible for others*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Left of democratic*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Fiction* 
9: What is your dream job? *Something that involves travelling and not working yet being paid*
10: What is your favorite color? *Yellow*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Burnt orange or lime green, together they are the stuff of nightmares!*
12: What month were you born in? *April*


----------



## Sarcastic (Mar 16, 2012)

1: Type: *INTJ*
 2: Gender: *Female*
 3: Birth order: *Youngest child*
 4: Learning: *Seeing *(Contemplating)
 5: Enjoy the most: *e) Alone time to think*,b)games, a) creative activities
 6: Stress level: moderate - *low*
 7: View: *Democratic*
 8: Reading: Both fiction & non-fiction.*Mostly fiction.*
 9: Dream job: *Astrophysicist*
 10: Favorite color: *Dark blue,* black, gray
 11: Least favorite: *Orange & pink*
 12: Birth month: *May*


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?* INFP
*2: What's your Gender? *Female
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?* Hmm. When it's something physical like cooking or knitting, I have to actually do it, just seeing will not suffice. So hands-on. Otherwise, seeing (reading) for non-physical things, if that makes any sense.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
*e, b, a
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?* High
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?* Democratic
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *I read more fiction, but enjoy non-fiction as well. So, I guess that means I enjoy them the same.
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Novelist
*10: What is your favorite color?* Don't have _one_ favorite, but right now, perhaps shades of green and purple
*11: What is your least favorite color? *Hmm, this is difficult. Perhaps pale pink? 
*12: What month were you born in?* August

Best of luck @spinningrocket ^_^


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure, let's do this..

1: ENTP 
2: Male
3: Eldest
4: Auditory the most
5: Everything?
6: Low
7: Liberal. But my views don't follow any party lines.
8: Fiction for sure.
9: Musician 
10: Purple and Dark Blue
11: Yellow.. it just doesn't do anything for me
12: April


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions (Aug 29, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type?* INTP*
2: What's your Gender?* Male*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Only child*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Visual*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
*f. everything*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Moderate*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Democratic*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Both*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Astronaut*
10: What is your favorite color? *Red*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Green*
12: What month were you born in?* July*


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

For science!

1: What's your MBTI Type? INTP
2: What's your Gender? Male
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Middle
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Moderate to high
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Neither
, but more Democrat for purposes of this survey
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Same - great writing is great writing
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) - Screenwriter
10: What is your favorite color? Absolutely zero preference
11: What is your least favorite color? Absolutely zero preference
12: What month were you born in? July


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *IXFP.*
2: What's your Gender? *F*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Youngest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Both hands-on and seeing. More-so seeing.*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
*d. social activities (Even as an Introvert, I still enjoy spending a lot of time with my little group of friends whenever.)*
e. alone time to think
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Low-moderate.*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Democratic? Or neither. I don't really follow politics.*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *I lean more towards fiction, but I enjoy both.*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Famous musician (guitar player/singer). Or a pilot for a well-known flight company such as Delta or Qantas.*
10: What is your favorite color? *A tie between purple and red.*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Bright, lime green and turquoise. Ew.*
12: What month were you born in? *November.*


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INTP*
2: What's your Gender?*
Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest
4*: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
I think hands-on (but idk about that one, I mostly just need to try something myself), and then visual.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
_a. creative activities_
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Moderate, I guess? I don't actually do anywhere near as much as the people with lots of stress, though. 
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
More republican.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
I prefer fiction, but I also like non-fiction.*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
I'm not sure about 'dream' but I'd like to be a wildlife biologist or something like that. 
*10: What is your favorite color?*
Purple, or darkish brown.
*11: What is your least favorite color?
*Orange I guess, but not all shades. Like yellower orange, or maybe oranger red. 
*12: What month were you born in?*
January


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INTJ*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *oldest of 2 birth siblings; 3rd of 4 including stepsiblings*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *visual learner*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
b. games
*c. outdoor activities and sports*
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, *moderate*, low, or 'invisible'?
7: Do you generally agree with *republican *views or democratic views?
8: Do you prefer *fiction*, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *writer*
10: What is your favorite color? *red*
11: What is your least favorite color? *pink*
12: What month were you born in? *April*


----------



## GoldenApple (Nov 7, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
ENTP
2: What's your Gender?
Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands-on! If it's not hands on, I'll never learn it.
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
a. b. e.
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Depends
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Both and none
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Same
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Consultant
10: What is your favorite color?
Red
11: What is your least favorite color?
Pink
12: What month were you born in?
May


----------



## Nicole Hobbs (May 31, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INFJ*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything *A*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Moderate*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Democratic, I think.*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*Same*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Probably being a counselor*
10: What is your favorite color? *Light Blue*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Yellow*
12: What month were you born in? *September*


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ISTJ
2: What's your Gender?
Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Youngest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
Everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Republican
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
A composer
10: What is your favorite color?
Purple
11: What is your least favorite color?
Yellow
12: What month were you born in?
June


----------



## Buffy (Oct 22, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
_INFJ._
2: What's your Gender?
_Female._
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
_Only._
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
_Hands-on and seeing._
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
_A, B, E._
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
_High._
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
_If given those two choices, democratic, but I'd like to think of myself as a progressive liberal.
_8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
_Fiction._
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
_Not sure._
10: What is your favorite color?
_Purple._
11: What is your least favorite color?
_Orange._


----------



## _Belle_ (Sep 24, 2012)

FOR SCIENCE!

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ENFP
2: What's your Gender?
Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
Creative activities, games, social activities.
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
High to moderate.
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
I don't do politics.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction.
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Actress (Screen or voice)
10: What is your favorite color?
Aqua and hot pink.
11: What is your least favorite color?
Green.
12: What month were you born in?
November.


----------



## Cyphyr (Jun 6, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INTP
2: What's your Gender?
Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Middle
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
A combination of visually and auditory..
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
In order, E, A and B
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate to high
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
I dont vote, but democratic views seem to be closest to my views.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Artist
10: What is your favorite color?
Blue
11: What is your least favorite color?
Yellow or brown
12: What month were you born in?
May


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ENTP
2: What's your Gender? Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Youngest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities - of course!! 
b. games - love video games
c. outdoor activities and sports - love biking and other individual sports 
d. social activities depends. usually love but only if there are interesting people there or if I am hosting. 
e. alone time- alone can get me into trouble unless I am working on a project. 
f. everything- Yeah I guess it is everything! ha 
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Low
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Recently more democrat because of the deterioration in the GOP. 
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Same
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) self employed 
10: What is your favorite color? Green
11: What is your least favorite color? Don't have a least favorite, maybe purple if I had to choose. 
12: What month were you born in? September


----------



## HeartOfTheWind (Aug 8, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
*INFJ
*
2: What's your Gender? 
*Female
*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*Eldest
*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*Probably hands-on and seeing. Not so much auditory.
*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
*e. alone time to think
*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Moderate*

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*Republican, particularly on social issues. However, this may be due to my religion.
*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*Fiction
*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*Probably an editor, writer, animator, or virtual reality specialist. Anything involving creativity and logic.*

10: What is your favorite color?
*Lime green
*
11: What is your least favorite color?
*Either teal or brownish-yellow*

12: What month were you born in?
*March*


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a question about this "experiment". How can you know if half these people aren't mistyped? That would screw the results, wouldn't it? I've seen at least one who's probably mistyped, that's why I wondered.


----------



## 2Thumbs (Jan 27, 2012)

: What's your MBTI Type? *ISFP*
2: What's your Gender? _*Female*_
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Spoilt Youngest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?_* Hands on*_
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities _*YES*_
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports _*Not sports but Outdoors Yes*_
d. social activities _*Yes*_
e. alone time to think *Yes*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? _*Low*_
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? _*In UK, Lib Dems ( tho they've sold out ! )*_
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? _*Same*_
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) _*Small holder woodland/veg producer*_
10: What is your favorite color? *Green*
11: What is your least favorite color? _*Grey*_
12: What month were you born in? _*July*_


----------



## emo_hippy (Nov 5, 2012)

1: INTP
2:Female
3: The eldest child
4: Im not sure... hands on, maybe.
5: alone time
6: moderate-high, probably.
7: democratic
8: Both
9: Mathematician
10: Blue
11: Yellow
12: June


----------



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

@ CaMiMa: You are absolutely right about that. However, the main way I'll be analyzing my data is...unusual. Instead of _just _comparing preferences to a full personality, I'm also comparing preferences to half personalities, as weird as that sounds. For example, I'll use EN, ES, IN, IS, TP, TJ, FP, FJ. The second way is, like I said before, a unique method that will *possibly* give us another perspective. (It could totally be a failure as well) It also will reduce flaws - in a way; you most-likely will not find an ISTP who has typed incorrectly as an ENFJ...not going to happen. Anyway, this incorrect typing is something I cannot prevent; even if I had tested everyone with the official MBTI, couldn't they have lied? I'm relying on hope and...faith, if I may. Oh, and keep in mind you said probably mistyped too...


----------



## CIGgyStar (Sep 30, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ENTP

2: What's your Gender? F

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Oldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Hands on 

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything FFFFFF

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? invisible 

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Both

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? non fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Journalist for National Geographic or Sex Therapist
10: What is your favorite color? RED :laughing:
11: What is your least favorite color? BROWN :shocked:

12: What month were you born in? Feb


----------



## misstheground (Mar 11, 2012)

1:INTP, I think. I may be an ambivert.
2: Female.
3: Eldest by 2.5 years
4: Tactile and visual
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
*d. social activities*
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Moderate to high. 
7: Democratic socially, republican fiscally
8: I love both.
9: Freelance writer for Wired or Boing Boing
10: Don't have one.
11: Neon things. They hurt my eyes.
12: December.


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

spinningrocket said:


> @ CaMiMa: You are absolutely right about that. However, the main way I'll be analyzing my data is...unusual. Instead of _just _comparing preferences to a full personality, I'm also comparing preferences to half personalities, as weird as that sounds. For example, I'll use EN, ES, IN, IS, TP, TJ, FP, FJ. The second way is, like I said before, a unique method that will *possibly* give us another perspective. (It could totally be a failure as well) It also will reduce flaws - in a way; you most-likely will not find an ISTP who has typed incorrectly as an ENFJ...not going to happen. Anyway, this incorrect typing is something I cannot prevent; even if I had tested everyone with the official MBTI, couldn't they have lied? I'm relying on hope and...faith, if I may. Oh, and keep in mind you said probably mistyped too...


Yeah, I said _probably_ on purpose. The fact that we can't know for sure takes, as you said, more faith than I'd imagine would be involved in a scientific experiment. 
But I was just wondering.  I'm curious to know the results.


----------



## Heliotrope (Oct 22, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
*INFJ*
2: What's your Gender? 
*Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? 
*Eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? 
*Visual, primarily*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: 
*Creative activities, alone time to think, social activities*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? 
*I'm prone to being stressed out easily, but lately it's been low because I've been able to live in a way that gives me the balance I need. So... low?*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? 
*Neither - Libertarian*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? 
*Both*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) 
*Writer*
10: What is your favorite color? 
*Purple (attracted to jewel tones*
11: What is your least favorite color? 
*Pink (mauve, especially)*
12: What month were you born in? 
*December*


----------



## akaskar (Nov 13, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
INTJ/P

2: What's your Gender? 
Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Oldest 

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? 
Auditory, then hands-on. Though reading is kind of boring 

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
*d. social activities*
e. alone time to think
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Low

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? 
Democrat

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? 
non-fiction, fantasy and sci-fi if fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) 
Get dividends / interest / rent payments as major source of income. Spend time doing philosophy or giving people advise

10: What is your favorite color? 
Green, was yellow
11: What is your least favorite color?
BROWN :shocked: I copied that correctly=) And also orange

12. Month: September


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs (Apr 6, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INTP*
2: What's your Gender? *Male*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Younger of two*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Visual, mostly. Hands-on next. I'm not that great at learning when it's just being explained verbally as I'm almost always visualizing something different than what's actually being explained.*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*Moderately low usually but sometimes it'll spike in the form of an anxiety attack at which point I'd say higher than anything you can imagine.*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *I'm generally more liberal than liberals.*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Fiction mostly, although non-fiction is interesting too. I like reading things that present abstract concepts and allow me to think about it and work toward the realization rather than have a 'point' or 'message' spelled out for me.*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *If I could, I would like to get paid for doing nothing, essentially. I'd sit in a dim/dark room alone, playing games and learning cool things on the internet. If I couldn't do that, being a Math/Physics Professor would be really cool.*
10: What is your favorite color? *Red*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Green*
12: What month were you born in? *​June*


----------



## Sulare (Mar 27, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INFJ*
2: What's your Gender?* I'm biologically female, but identify as without gender.*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest child*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Combination, but mostly visual and auditory. I might give a slight edge to auditory.*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: *(bolded)*
*a. creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
*d. social activities*
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Moderate, mostly due to school right now.*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *I'm not from the US and get confused with your political stuff, but I believe democratic. (That is, I consider myself fairly moderate, but a bit more left-wing than right.)*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *F**iction preference, but I really do enjoy both a lot.*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Novelist, I suppose. But I also really want to help people, however I can.*
10: What is your favorite colour? *Purple.*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Not sure that I have one.*
12: What month were you born in? *​April*


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
IXTP

2: What's your Gender?
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
All of em

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?

a. *creative activities*
b.* games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
None but if I had to chose, democratic

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Graphic Designer

10: What is your favorite color?
Black

11: What is your least favorite color?
Green

12: What month were you born in?
May


----------



## AJ2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type? INTP.
2: What's your Gender? Male.
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Youngest.
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Seeing.
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: (c,b,e).
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Low.
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Least government, perhaps Libertarian.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Both.
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Permanent ambassador to an island nation, e.g., Fiji.
10: What is your favorite color? Green.
11: What is your least favorite color? Hot pink.
12: What month were you born in? July.


----------



## Pickle21 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli..... You made my day/night with the following response. You.. are AWESOME

*11: What is your least favorite color? Whatever the fuck this is. Some orange shit.*


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm keepin' it real.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I'm keepin' it real.


*████████████████████████████████████████*


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Elaminopy said:


> *████████████████████████████████████████*


You're a terrible person.


----------



## epistemophile (Nov 23, 2012)

1: ENTP
2: Male
3: It's complicated. Oldest for full sibling, middle including half siblings
4: Seeing
5: f
6: high
7: Democratic
8: non-fiction
9: teaching
10: Blue
11: Brown
12: June


----------



## millestelle (Sep 8, 2010)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *ENFP*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest child*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Hands-on *(according to the test I've had at school, but everything else came really close)
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
* a. creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
* e. alone time to think*
* f. everything* ...in moderation
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Alternates between high and invisible* :S
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or *democratic* views?
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you *enjoy them the same*?
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Voice-acting* :laughing:
10: What is your favorite color? *Violet*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Yellow* on its own (I don't mind it that much when paired with other colours)
12: What month were you born in? *February*


----------



## Lady Golden (May 16, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?

INFP

2: What's your Gender?

Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?

The youngest child

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?

Not hands on... Maybe more auditory than seeing.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
d. social activities (probably because they are too rare in my life)
b. games

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?

Right now, I'd say moderate. It was higher a few month ago.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?

Pretty much always democratic, but I don't live in the United States. In my country, the democrats are equivalent to the right wing actually, and I would situate myself in the center.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?

I generally prefer fiction.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)

An novelist? I used to want to be a cartoonist, as it allow you to mix drawings and writing.

10: What is your favorite color?

Yellow.

11: What is your least favorite color?

Anything bland. Like grey-brown, or green-grey,pink-grey or this kind of stuff.

12: What month were you born in?

January.


----------



## Apdenoatis (May 23, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INFJ*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Only child.*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing, some hands-on*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: *Everything*
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *moderate these past months, but usually low*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Democratic*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *The same*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Animator, or CEO of a tech company*
10: What is your favorite color? *Dark blue or navy*
11: What is your least favorite color? *red*
12: What month were you born in? *January*


----------



## rd93 (Jul 14, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
ESFJ

2: What's your Gender? 
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? 
Middle

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? 
All three, although predominantly seeing and hands-on

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
f. everything
b. games
d. social activities

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Irregular fluctuations between all of them

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
I lean towards liberalism, but with practical restraints. So neither I suppose

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction a little bit more, but both generally depending on my mood/objective

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Anything involving a combination of people/freedom/travel

10: What is your favorite color? 
Black

11: What is your least favorite color? 
Offensively bright colors, such as orange, yellow, hot pink, etc.

12: What month were you born in?
January


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

1: ISTP
2: Male
3: I'll say youngest. Have a brother but the age gap is enourmous so change it if you want
4: All to tell the truth but If I have to choose its seeing
5: a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think
6: Low
7: *sigh* I hate party politics but if I have to choose its Democratic
8: Same. A good stories a good story
9: A big shot in the United Nations or a friggin Astronaut who does martial arts on the side
10: Black..but thats the absence of color so ill say brown just in case
11: What is your least favorite color?
Orange
12: What month were you born in?
September


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?* ENTP
*
2: What's your Gender?* Male
*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?* Youngest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?* Seeing is believing:wink:

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?*: touch choice... everything but D really...
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?* low
*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?* They can both suck it
*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?* I generally prefer non-fiction but if some fiction catches my interest, I'll be gone for days.
*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)* Psychologist or perhaps an Inventor or something.... I dunno... never really thought about it to be honest...
*
10: What is your favorite color?* Snow White and Light Blue, can't decide which is better though.
*
11: What is your least favorite color?* Orange and Purple... not sure why...
*
12: What month were you born in?* January


----------



## Fatalony (Nov 6, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? INFP
2: What's your Gender? Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Upper Middle (#2of4)
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? I'm Kinesthetic, but visual is almost as effective. 
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: Its difficult to chose and I feel like the options are too different to be grouped on a hierarchy scale together, therefore I have to just say everything.
a. creative activities 
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Low
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Republican
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? More often Fiction. 
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Volunteering. I'd soup kitchen one day, animal center another, read to kids another, visit the elderly another, habitat for humanity another. I'd love this. 
10: What is your favorite color? Orange or Pink... or Yellow... Or Green.......... or White. Last one. 
11: What is your least favorite color? Blue... or maroon... 
12: What month were you born in? August


----------



## dayless (May 28, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
*INFJ*
2: What's your Gender?
*female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*hands-on*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*low* (moderate when homework)
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*neither*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*fiction*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*no job at all* (ok, maybe missionary work or something theology-related)
10: What is your favorite color?
*most of them* (yellows and oranges atm i guess)
11: What is your least favorite color?
*red*
12: What month were you born in?
*july*


----------



## Lexis (Jan 3, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *ENFP*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities* #1
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think #3*
*f. everything* #2
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *low super low*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Democratic except on abortion*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Fiction*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *An artist writer in a distant land*
10: What is your favorite color? *Bright Blue like Teal*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Orange*
12: What month were you born in? *June*


----------



## Kinsman (Jan 3, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INFJ

*2: What's your Gender?*
Female, if you mean biological sex. I have an undifferentiated gender identity.

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest of three.

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Auditory.
*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
**f. everything*
A and E and probably B, if you're talking about videogames.

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Moderate

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Democratic, although I am a UK citizen and not a US one.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Fiction

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
To be a poet/writer of some description.

*10: What is your favorite color?*
Red

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Pink

*12: What month were you born in?*
August


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INFJ
2: What's your Gender?
Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Middle
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Visual
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
*f. everything*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democrat
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Same
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Artist 
10: What is your favorite color?
Every shade of teal there is. 







11: What is your least favorite color?
Black
12: What month were you born in?
September


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INTJ*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Almost the only child (I had my sister when I was 17 so I still feel like I am the only, eldest if you wish)*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *I need to see it, then try it myself.*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Depends... If I am left alone to myself, my stress level is invisible, if I have to be around people who think very differently, my stress level is very high.*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *x - not applicable*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *non-fiction*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) - *typing and organizing people*
10: What is your favorite color? *I don't have a favorite*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Purple*
12: What month were you born in? *February - it's not like it affects my type*


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ISFJ

2: What's your Gender?
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing then hands-on

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Low to moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I like them the same as long as the non-fiction is something I'm interested in. Fiction is easier for me to like, so I'd have to say that.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Pediatric cardiologist, it's what I'm workin' on.

10: What is your favorite color?
Dark purple with a reddish undertone

11: What is your least favorite color?
I dunno. I kinda like all colors a lot except like neon colors.

12: What month were you born in?
October

I'm gonna creep on this thread to see if I can learn anything/see any correlations too. roud:


----------



## CrimsonWillow (Nov 24, 2012)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?* INTJ
*2: What's your Gender?* Female
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?* Youngest (I have one older brother)
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?* Visually, seeing.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
*a. creative activities* <---
*b. games* <---
*c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities*
*e. alone time to think* <---
*f. everything*
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?* It depends what it's about. I tend to put a lot of pressure on myself to be the best that I can be in a subject that interests me. If I have no interest in the topic and don't enjoy it then I won't be compelled to do my best and have, for example, my test results depict that (and pressure is the main source of my stress). So...I suppose I would say high - I'm always striving for something I suppose. I can also get really worked up when arguing with stupid people who refuse to see how stupid their opinion is despite how much logical reasoning and pure hard, factual, proven evidence go against it. Then I get stressed, because I feel sad that the world is so full of those sorts of people :shocked:
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?* I don't know much about politics as I'm not old enough to vote yet. Though I guess I would say democratic.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?* I really do enjoy both - I love literature. Fiction allows for more possibilities but I agree very much with the quote that, "Fact is stranger than fiction." So I would have to say the same as both have really strong reasons why I love them.
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)* Cognitive or forensic psychologist, I'd love to be an author or any sort of writer, a philosopher, or a filmmaker also.
*10: What is your favorite color?* I call it Blue Orchid, as it's the same colour as the flower. It's a vibrant colour that is not quite blue and not quite purple. It reminds me of the universe and the stars. But if you want one of the six basic ones: purple.
*11: What is your least favorite color? *Mustard yellow. But if you want one of the six basic ones: orange.
*12: What month were you born in?* August.


----------



## ladybugnat (Dec 12, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ENFP
2: What's your Gender? female 
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? middle
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? low
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? no opinion
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? fiction 
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) actor
10: What is your favorite color? today, mint!
11: What is your least favorite color? dull grey
12: What month were you born in? march


----------



## TimeIsLove (Mar 30, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? INFJ.

2: What's your Gender? Female.

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Eldest.

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Seeing, then mulling it over, then hands-on. I'm horrible at taking auditory information bc it requires that I attend to information in the here and now, which doesn't allow me to process how I like to process. I have to mull things over, because it helps me strategize, plan, and piece together my performance. When someone is giving me auditory instructions I always end up tuning half of it out because my analyzing interrupts it. Then I have to ask them to repeat. I'd rather just read instructions and then figure things out myself. 

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities - when done individually or with one other person
c. outdoor activities and sports - mainly stuff centering around the environment, such as horseback riding, hiking, backpacking, camping, fishing, etc
e. alone time to think - this especially 

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? High. Doctoral program + internship program + job + relationship maintainence + making time for family + promoting a healthy lifestyle + trying to pursue my dreams simultaneously = stressful. 

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Neither. I'm a Libertarian. 

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? I prefer fiction, but I also realize the value of nonfiction, and force myself to read it. 

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job). Novelist.

10: What is your favorite color? Earthy tones. Plum, Forest/Emerald Green, Raspberry Red, Bronze.

11: What is your least favorite color? Yellow. Pink. Anything super bright. 

12: What month were you born in? October. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry guys - I haven't posted in...well...however many months it has been! I promise I haven't abandoned this survey! (I've just been LOADED with school work recently) Some info-graphics and charts of the results should be posted in two-months time at the latest from now.

P.S. For any SENSORS (especially EXTRAVERTED ones) out there who are internally debating whether or not they should take the survey: I really need more of you guys! For some reason, my ESxx and ISxx data is not as numerous as the iNtuitives... It'd help balance it out!


----------



## Mauve (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know if you're still looking for information. If so:

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
INFJ

2: What's your Gender? 
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? 
Only child.

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Definitely auditory, and if not auditory, seeing. I don't learn by doing hands-on things in the least.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: 
a, b, and e. 

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? 
I really don't have much reason to be stressed, but I get stressed out quite easily. Moderate-high I suppose.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? 
I'm more democratic than republican. 

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? 
I like them both the same, it really depends. 

9: What is your dream job? 
Pharmacist? Pediatrician? Something in the Medical field. 

10: What is your favorite color? 
Purple.

11: What is your least favorite color? 
Orange or green.

12: What month were you born in? 
April​


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

What an endeavor! I applaud you. 

1: INFP
2: Sex: female. Gender: male. 
3: Eldest.
4: Auditory. 
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think
6: Low.
7: Democratic.
8: Fiction.
9: Multimedia storyteller.
10: Light green.
11: Brown.
12: January.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?

ISTJ.

2: What's your Gender?

Female.

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?

Eldest!

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?

A mix of hands on and seeing, but mostly seeing. Hands on just reinforces it.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:

Alone time to think, then games, then social activities IF I'm in the mood to socialize...which I'm usually not  I despise sports. Just saying.

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?

Invisible...honestly I never really feel that stressed.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?

Democratic socially but more repub fiscally. But if I were to vote I'd vote democrat.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?

Fiction, unless the non fiction is a subject that has a particular interest to me.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)

Meteorologist  so nerdy lololol

10: What is your favorite color?

Blue.

11: What is your least favorite color?

Pink. It's so dumb.

12: What month were you born in?

March.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INTP
2: What's your Gender?
Male
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Only child
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything

A,B and E

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?

If you mean in general, moderate, if you mean right now low. 

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?

Democratic.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Enjoy them the same. 

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Being a medical doctor that has something to do with the brain. Or something in biology. I want to help people and the world.

10: What is your favorite color?

Burnt orange, like in a sunset

11: What is your least favorite color?

Yellow.

12: What month were you born in?

May.


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

1: ENTP
2: female
3: eldest
4: it's very situational, I couldn't pick one or even 2
5: a, b, d
6: low. Why is 'invisible' in quotation marks? If it's supposed to mean non-existent, then that.
7: democratic
8: fiction
9: teaching, writing for games or tv shows. Does wanting to be Han Solo when you grow up count as a dream job, because that would be best.
10: hot pink
11: purple
12: January


----------



## amucha (Jul 24, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
_INTP_
2: What's your Gender?
_Female_
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
_I am the middle child (I've got one older sibling and one younger)_
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
_Seeing, I think. _
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
_a. creative activities_
_b. games_
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
_e. alone time to think_
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
_moderate to high right now_
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
_democratic_
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
_I enjoy both _
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
_astrophysicist or writer_
10: What is your favorite color?
_it changes a lot, but lately I've been liking pink and peachy tones a lot_
11: What is your least favorite color?
_I'm not a fan of dark purple_
12: What month were you born in?
_august_


----------



## Naught (Jan 9, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INTP.

2: What's your Gender?
Male.

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Youngest.

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Auditory/Seeing.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Low.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Researcher.

10: What is your favorite color?
Blue/Black. Depends on the mood I guess.

11: What is your least favorite color?
Magenta, it's so disgustingly flashy and horrible.

12: What month were you born in?
December.


----------



## Sinthemoon (Jan 9, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ENTJ

2: What's your Gender?
Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing (I pretty much use the three of them, though.)

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
1. Creative activities.
2. Social activities.
3. Alone time to think.

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Non-fiction.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Public policy-maker researcher teacher ex-politician public speaker psychiatrist (I'm going to start with psychiatrist researcher teacher )

10: What is your favorite color?
Green.

11: What is your least favorite color?
Dirty yellow/cream

12: What month were you born in?
September


----------



## rabblefish (Jan 10, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ENFJ

2: What's your Gender?
Female 

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest child

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands-on primarily, seeing as a close secondary 

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
d. social activities
e. alone time to think

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic 

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I enjoy them the same

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Travel photographer

10: What is your favorite color?
Green

11: What is your least favorite color?
Pastel Pink

12: What month were you born in?
October


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
infp
*2: What's your Gender?*
female
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
youngest child
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
a mix between all three almost equally with auditory being the most.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
_a. creative activities_
_b. games_
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
_e. alone time to think_
f. everything
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
low to moderate.
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
almost entirely democratic.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
fiction.
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
writing and caring for children.
*10: What is your favorite color?*
pastels
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
dunno. yellow i guess.
*12: What month were you born in?*
february


----------



## Almighty Malachi (Jan 4, 2013)

>everybody posts
>nobody reads

Every. Survey. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*

INFJ

*2: What's your Gender?*

female

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*

eldest child

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*

1. seeing; 2. auditory; 3. hands-on

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*

a. creative activities 
e. alone time to think

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*

moderate to high

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*

democratic views

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*

I enjoy them the same

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*

create a history series, psychatrist, create a scheme/method for something


*10: What is your favorite color?*

purple

*11: What is your least favorite color?*

orange
*12: What month were you born in?*

february


----------



## 2Thumbs (Jan 27, 2012)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?
*ISFP
*2: What's your Gender?*
female
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
youngest child
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Hands on mainly 
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
_a. creative activities_

c. outdoor activities 
d. social activities
_e. alone time to think_

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
low to moderate.
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
democratic.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
same depends on subject matter n my mood
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
small woodland owner
*10: What is your favorite color?*
rainbow
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
grey
*12: What month were you born in?*
July


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?

ENTP

2: What's your Gender?

female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?

all of those

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?

not sure, everything a bit?

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?

f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?

moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?

democratic, though not comparable to Europe really

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?

fiction!

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)

traveling, learning new things, meeting people, keep an open mind

10: What is your favorite color?

purple

11: What is your least favorite color?

orange

12: What month were you born in?

may


----------



## Issmene (Jun 8, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INFP
2: What's your Gender?
Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Definitely auditory, seeing would be a pretty close second.
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
A, E and D
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
High
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic (if I have to choose, where I live, I'm a socialist)
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I slightly prefer non-fiction, but actually it's all cool. The best is non-fiction with certain quirky elements of fiction.
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Creating tracks of music on my own.
10: What is your favorite color?
Usually blue-greenish. (But, it changes every once in a while)
11: What is your least favorite color?
Something that looks like puke? Like a combination of brown/orange, green
12: What month were you born in?
Januari


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INFJ
*2: What's your Gender?
*Female
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*Eldest
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*Seeing
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
f. everything (but mostly a, b, and e)
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*High :/
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*Democratic
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*I like them both! 
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*Hm..... A traveling artist and writer
*10: What is your favorite color?
*Chartreuse
*11: What is your least favorite color?
*I don't have one- I like all the colors, but dislike certain combinations and uses...
*12: What month were you born in?
*August


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INTJ

2: What's your Gender?
Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Middle

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands-on followed closely by auditory

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
invisible

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
neither, but more so democratic

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
the same.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
The guy from Bizarre Foods has my dream job (minus the REALLY weird things)

10: What is your favorite color?
To me, colors are just colors, but if I HAD to pick one, red followed closely behind by purple.

11: What is your least favorite color?
IDK. Fluorescent colors??

12: What month were you born in?
October.

ANYTHING for science


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type? *INFJ*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *hands-on*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
* a. creative activities 
b. games
e. alone time to think*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Moderate*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Democratic*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Enjoy them the same, if it's a good story*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *An artist that produces animation/movies that inspires the world*
10: What is your favorite color? *Silver*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Poop green/brown* 
12: What month were you born in?* March


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Almighty Malachi said:


> >everybody posts
> >nobody reads
> 
> Every. Survey. Thread. Ever.



Not trueee. I'm reading other people's posts <3333


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?
*
INFJ

*2: What's your Gender?*

Female

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*

Eldest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*

I learn best hands-on, then by seeing, then -- to a much lesser extent -- auditory.

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*

f. everything - to varying degrees

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*

High, at the moment, but gradually decreasing

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*

I'm not aligned with either. Economically, I usually agree with the republican side of things, but socially, I usually agree with the democratic side of things. I'm closer to being a libertarian than anything else. I'm aligned with most of the ideas in "On Liberty" by John Stuart Mill.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*

Fiction, all the way.

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*
Author

*10: What is your favorite color?*

Tie between dark red and deep violet

*11: What is your least favorite color?*

Tie between those horrid harvest gold and olive greens used heavily in 70s decor

*12: What month were you born in?*

April


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?

INTJ.

2: What's your Gender?

XX.

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?

Middle.

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?

Seeing or auditory.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
 e. alone time to think
f. everything

Only E.

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?

I don't understand what stress is.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?

Neither. Politically apathetic.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?

I prefer non-fiction, but I do enjoy philosophical fiction.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)

Hermit.

10: What is your favorite color?

Black.

11: What is your least favorite color?

Any bright colour.

12: What month were you born in?

June.


----------



## dotMute (Sep 27, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
- INTJ
2: What's your Gender?
- Male
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
- Eldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
- Hands on
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
- E "alone time to think"
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
- Moderate
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
- Democrat
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
- Both the same
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
- Monk
10: What is your favorite color?
- Orange
11: What is your least favorite color?
-Red
12: What month were you born in?
- July


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

*1: What's your MBTI Type? *
INFP

*2: What's your Gender? *
Male

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Youngest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Seeing

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities c. outdoor activities and sports e. alone time to think

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Low

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
US Democrat

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
I enjoy them the same.

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Security development or social work in the Middle East

*10: What is your favorite color?*
Grecian blue, black, white, cream, gray and silver.

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Orange, brown, green.

*12: What month were you born in?*
August


----------



## Pralix (May 22, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ISTJ

2: What's your Gender? Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Youngest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Hands-on

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Conservative

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Writer 

10: What is your favorite color? Blue

11: What is your least favorite color? _(can't think of one)_

12: What month were you born in? May


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

ESFJ
Male
Youngest
Hands-on
Everything
Low
Mixed
Both
Vampire/Witch Hunter
Black
Pink
October


----------



## katiki (Feb 21, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type? *
INTJ

* 2: What's your Gender?*
Female

* 3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest

* 4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Hands-on/seeing

* 5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
*a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything*

a, b, e

* 6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Depends on where I am in life, but typically: Low to Moderate

* 7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Republican

* 8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Fiction, but I'll read non-fiction if the subject is interesting enough.

* 9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Macro nature photographer

* 10: What is your favorite color?*
Blue or red.

* 11: What is your least favorite color?*
White

* 12: What month were you born in?*
July


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type? INFP
2: What's your Gender? Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Eldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
* a. creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
* d. social activities*
* e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Moderate
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? I'm more Libertarian than anything else, but for the sake of this survey, Republican.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Published, award winning author
10: What is your favorite color? blue
11: What is your least favorite color? orange
12: What month were you born in? October


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INTJ.
*2: What's your Gender?
*Female.
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*Eldest.
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*Seeing.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
*a, e, and d depending on who the people are and whether or not it's my house (I don't like visiting people, but I like it when people come to my house.)
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Low. It usually comes in the form of waking up too early. I don't consciously get stressed.
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*Democratic. I'm more centrist than left wing, though.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*Same.
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*Neuroscientist/writer/detective. (Preferably in a way that connects the three. I know this probably couldn't actually happen.)
*10: What is your favorite color?
*Silver. If you don't consider that to count as a color, then navy blue.
*11: What is your least favorite color?
*Gold. If you don't consider that to count as a color, I don't have one.
*12: What month were you born in?
*November.


----------



## Umber (Jun 17, 2012)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INFP

*2: What's your Gender?
*Male*

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*Eldest*

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*If I have an idea that I want to understand then I read about it. I'm really bad at learning stuff generally, I don't think I've actually consciously managed to learn something. It sort of all just either gets learnt or doesn't. *

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*_a. creative activities_
b. games
_c. outdoor activities and sports_
d. social activities
_e. alone time to think_
f. everything*

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Low*. *I don't tend to get physically stressed even though I can feel quite often on the edge of a bomb going off in my head.*

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*I am a Social Democrat. I view the American Corporate System (tm) of governance with contempt.*

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*I enjoy non-fiction that is entertaining, and fiction that is serious.*

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*I want to be either a bird or I want to be the Sun.*

10: What is your favorite color?
*Green*

11: What is your least favorite color?
*Most neon colours. Unless it's done for obvious reasons of the object needing to look garish and obscene.*

12: What month were you born in?*
December


----------



## hoosiersrock (Dec 5, 2012)

*ENTP response*

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ENTP

2: What's your Gender?
Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Youngest of 3

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Mix of all 3, never been able to pin it down, probably less auditorial but i don't know

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities THIS
b. games THIS
c. outdoor activities and sports THIS
d. social activities THIS
e. alone time to think THIS TO AN EXTENT BECAUSE I CAN GO CRAZY AND UNSOCIAL IF TOO PROLONGED
f. everything WISH I SAW THIS ONE FIRST

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate to low
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Libertarian. I tend to agree with more democratic views but believe most republican views are necessary until the system is changed.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction, unless the non-fiction story is based off an adventure or triumph

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
CEO of a large innovative company

10: What is your favorite color?
Blue

11: What is your least favorite color?
Purple

12: What month were you born in?
December


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INTP

*2: What's your Gender?*
Male

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Kinesthetic, with seeing being a close second.

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything*
B,C and E. However, I occasionally enjoy partaking in social activities when I've abandoned my insecurities. 

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Between moderate and low.

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Democratic, although I'm none too concerned about politics. 

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Fiction. I mainly read historical accounts, inspirational biographies or self-help books for non-fiction.

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Dunno

*10: What is your favorite color?*
Blue

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Pink or Yellow

*12: What month were you born in?*
October


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FOR SCIENCE!

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*

ENTP. Probably. I might be ENFP. Or a slew of other ones.

*2: What's your Gender?*

Female.

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*

I think I count as the oldest, since my half brother and sister didn't live with me growing up. They were older than me. So, just me and my younger sister, then I'm the oldest. If we're talking everybody, then I'm somewhere in the middle. But, I would just count my sister and I, if I were you.

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*

I'm mostly an auditory learner, closely followed by visual. (But, this 'learning profile' was under some controversy and dispute, so I wouldn't put much accreditation into that, even though we all took the test in highschool and even college.  And ya gotta love 'the colour test.'

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*

a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f.* everything*

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*
Invisible. For me, that'd mean that I don't generally notice that I'm stressed until after the fact, but I'm rarely actually stressed.
*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*

Generally I agree with neither, both, and sometimes one or the other. It depends on the country, and the politician, and what's goin' on, and what the other choices are.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*

I've always been a bit more fond of fiction, since it's generally more optimistic.

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*

To be a professor, and an expert in a wide range of fields. To have people coming to me for advice, and my expertise. To guide people to their potential. To get people excited about learning.

*10: What is your favorite color?*

Blue and Green, equally.
*
11: What is your least favorite color?*

Theoretically, none of them. But, I find that bright red has a tendency to irritate the eyes.

*12: What month were you born in?*

April 25th!


----------



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ENTP
2: What's your Gender?
Male
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Middle of 3
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing>Auditory>Hands-On
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
games (b) > social activities (d)> ​CREATIVE activities (a)
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
INVISIBLE for all practicality
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Very far left economically and socially, so I guess I have to choose democratic...
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction based in fact and history... !
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Something dealing with the analysis of people or just video game tester (win) (particularly historical RTS's).
10: What is your favorite color?
Some kind of darker shade of green - like a conifer tree or something.
11: What is your least favorite color?
Yellow, but its still pretty good.
12: What month were you born in?
December (mastermonth)


----------



## kius (Mar 30, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INFJ*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Youngest of three*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Auditory & hands-on*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:* creative activities, social activities, everything*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *High*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *I come from a country with a multi-party political system, none of which are called republican or democratic, and I am unsure of what the terms imply. I lean towards liberal / left-wing / green / unpolitical.*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *The same*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *I don't know, but I want to become a musician / violin teacher and am studying it at the moment. I've also wanted to be a psychiatrist or some such for a long time, helping and teaching people, but passed the entrance exam to music first, and now psychology is a hobby/obsession. I am also a parkour coach and like it very much.*
10: What is your favorite color?* Blue-green*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Brown*
12: What month were you born in? *April


*Good luck, you're almost there!


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ISFJ

2: What's your Gender?
Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Youngest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands-on

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
b, e

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
high

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
I don't follow that stuff and don't care.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Anything interesting.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
No idea.

10: What is your favorite color?
Baby Blue

11: What is your least favorite color?
Grey

12: What month were you born in?
June


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INFJ*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *I’m actually an only child.*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *A combo, but probably visual the most.*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: *I love all of these, but I will pick the 3 I do most.*
*a. creative activities – I like to write, read, paint, design, etc.
b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *It depends on the situation, but probably moderate most of the time.*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Democratic.*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Fiction. I’ll read non-fiction if it’s about a subject I’m into, but in general it’s hard for me to get into.*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *To be able do all of the jobs I’ve ever dreamed of: Veterinarian, teacher, wildlife rehabilitator, therapist, behavioral ecologist, interior designer, tutor, career counselor, memory researcher, film editor, author/writer of some sort. Hehe Not very realistic… I’m having such trouble picking a path right now…*
10: What is your favorite color? *Greeeen (I like olive and sea green the most). I also love grey and black.*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Bright bright yellow.* 
12: What month were you born in? *May. *


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

LOL the survey was over almost a year ago but people keep answering. Ah, the hell with it, I'll answer as well xD

1. INTJ
2. Male
3. Youngest
4. Seeing and hands-on
5. e
6. Low
7. Not American but I'd say that a combo of both. Depends on the topic.
8. Both, but non-fiction slightly more.
9. World domination.
10. Black's not a color so IDK.
11. None.
12. November.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ENTJ

2: What's your Gender?
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Depends on how I'm feeling. Hands-on is fun if I'm not directed. 

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. *creative activities*
b. *games*c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. *alone time to think*f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
High, but I'm almost always in a state of eustress, as opposed to distress. 

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic views.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction, especially science-fiction. However, I've read a lot of non-fiction books. 

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Probably an inventor. Or Iron Man. 

10: What is your favorite color?
Yellow. I picked it because I didn't have a favorite color and people kept asking me. 

11: What is your least favorite color?
Hot pink. It's too feminine. 

12: What month were you born in?
October.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ENFJ
2: What's your Gender?
Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
 Social activities (time alone to think would be my second choice)
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Invisible
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Republican views (though I don't vote the party line)
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction. Non-fiction's better if I'm distracted and I do enjoy it provided it is interesting. 
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Eh. I don't know. Landed aristocracy maybe ) joking of course. I daydream about being an actress but it's not a 'dream job' in that I have no intention of pursuing such a path. I also vaguely daydream about living in New York or somewhere, and do the sort of job where you have to wear pencil skirts and go to meetings and make power-points and take the public transportation. So...yeah, I don't really have one.
10: What is your favorite color?
Deep bluish-green, or burgundy.
11: What is your least favorite color?
Yellows overall, purple.
12: What month were you born in?
August


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?* INTJ
*2: What's your Gender?* female
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?* only child
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?* seeing
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities ✔
b. games ✔
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think ✔
f. everything
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?* moderate
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?* democratic
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?* same
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)* interior designer
*10: What is your favorite color?* black
*11: What is your least favorite color?* magenta
*12: What month were you born in?* may


----------



## blackout (Jan 11, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
- INFP
2: What's your Gender?
- Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
- Technically I'm the middle child, since my dad was married to another woman and had a child before he married my mom, but it happened so far in between that said child had already graduated high school and moved out before I was born, so I was raised as if I was the eldest child. So, in other words, it's complicated.
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
- Seeing. By far.
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
- Moderate.
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
- Democratic.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
- Fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
- Fantasy author, I guess.
10: What is your favorite color?
- Red
11: What is your least favorite color?
- Yellow, like that really bright, pale, greenish yellow. Ick.
12: What month were you born in?
- June.


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?* INFJ
*2: What's your Gender? *Female
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
_a. creative activities_
_b. games_
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
_e. alone time to think_
f. everything
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Low
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Republican although I believe both are corrupt
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?* The same
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)* Author
*10: What is your favorite color? * Lavender or green
*11: What is your least favorite color?* Yellowish-brownish-green
*12: What month were you born in?* August


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? INTP
2: What's your Gender? female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? youngest child
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? seeing and auditory 
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: e, a, b
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? low
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? democratic 
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? when I was younger fiction. Now non-fiction.
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) travelling, exploring cultures and writing down my observations for humanity.
10: What is your favorite color? black (dark colors)
11: What is your least favorite color? yellow (light colors)
12: What month were you born in? December


EDIT: why are we actually answering these questions? He asked in 2012 and said he only has a month... where are the results of the survey? ^^ @Nosmirc


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INTJ*
2: What's your Gender? *Male*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. *creative activities*
b. *games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *Modertate-high*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Both and neither*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *The s**ame, but I read more non-fiction*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Anthropologist, philanthropist*
10: What is your favorite color? *All the colors in the sunset*
11: What is your least favorite color? *Brown*
12: What month were you born in? *February *


----------



## LilaGrace (Mar 1, 2014)

1: ISFP
2: Girl
3: youngest
4: I'm a visual-kinaesthetic learner, probably visual more so but both are important
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
Creative activities, social activities, alone time
6: High?
7: I don't identify solidly with either party at this point, and I hat politics
8: Fiction by a landslide, I occasionally enjoy philosophical/religious nonfiction
9: Surrounded by opera music holding my flute. Or something that somehow ties music, languages, and helping people together in a perfect way I haven't figured out yet
10: PURPLE
11: Orange. Or black.
12: October


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
ENTJ

*2: What's your Gender?*
Male

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Hands-on or seeing, although it depends.

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities <<<
b. games <<<
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities <<<
e. alone time to think
f. everything

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
High

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Republican, although "libertarian" is probably the most accurate label.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Non-fiction

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
CEO of a biotech firm. I know, I know....

*10: What is your favorite color?*
Green

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
I don't have a least favorite color.

*12: What month were you born in?*
December


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
ESFP

*2: What's your Gender?*
Female

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Only

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
All of them, it depends what exactly I am trying to learn, for techniques for preforming certain activities, hands on, for concrete concepts seeing, and for abstract concepts or random facts auditory.

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything*
Erythaaaaang. I like them all each one has it's time and place. 

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Low to invisible

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Economically I am center-right, socially I am center left. I assume you are asking which one I agree with more rather than if I generally agree with at least one or the other if not both in general.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
I like both, it depends what I am in the mood for. The fiction has to either be really smart or really funny though.

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Ambassador to a politically relevant and culturally rich country, political advisor, journalist, FBI or CIA agent, police detective. No particular order. I can see myself as any of these.

*10: What is your favorite color?*
Green or deep royal blue

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Yellow

*12: What month were you born in?*
May


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

JoyDreamer said:


> *1: What's your MBTI Type?* INFJ
> *2: What's your Gender? *Female
> *3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest
> *4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Seeing
> ...


An INFJ female who leans Republican? Whoa...

(Just playing around)


----------



## BadfishAdri (Nov 16, 2014)

1. INFP
2. Female
3. Only child
4. Seeing
5. B, C, E
6. Low
7. Democratic
8. Fiction
9. Working with animals, preferably with wolves; Wildlife Biologist/Conservationist
10. Teal blue and Grey equally
11. Red
12. July


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

1: INFP
2: Female
3: Eldest
4: Seeing
5: a. creative activities; b. games; e. alone time to think
6: Moderate
7: I'll answer democratic due to the confines of this question. I'm really neither.
8: Both. A well-written book of any genre will suffice.
9: Philosopher? But if you want a more realistic answer, some sort of psychologist.
10: N/A
11: N/A
12: December


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ESFP
2: What's your Gender? female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? oldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? hands-on
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: f, everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? moderate with high tendencies
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? none
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? the same, just depends on the book
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) oh my god I have no idea
10: What is your favorite color? purple
11: What is your least favorite color? yellow
12: What month were you born in? March


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

1: What's your MBTI Type? - *ESFP*
2: What's your Gender? - *Male*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? - *Eldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? - *Visual and auditory learner*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: - *A, D, F*
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? - *Low*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? - *Economically = Neither, both parties are big government oligarchs who only seek to economically benefit their respective political base and elites; Socially = Democratic*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? - *Non-fiction*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) - *CEO of a mid to large sized company in a progressive sector.*
10: What is your favorite color? - *Dodger Blue*
11: What is your least favorite color? - *Brown*
12: What month were you born in? - *March*


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ENFP
2: What's your Gender? Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? I'm the oldest of two.
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Hands-on.
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities
*b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
*d. social activities
e. alone time to think
*f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? High, but in a way invisible because it's just a part of my life.
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Democratic.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Fiction.
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) To be an actor or a professor at Hogwarts.
10: What is your favorite color? Deep red, like stained glass window red.
11: What is your least favorite color? Brownish orange? I don't know. I guess I don't really have one.
12: What month were you born in? November. November 1 though, so sometimes I feel like an October baby.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INFP*
2: What's your Gender? Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *...only child.*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Hands-on*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: 
*a. creative activities*
b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports*
d. social activitiese. alone time to think
*f. everything*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *High*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Not really, I see it more as rich and poor. I can see benefits of both parties, but I'm generally uninterested in politics.* *Democratic mainly.*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *Same*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Any job I could travel and work with animals, preferably in the psychology field.*
10: What is your favorite color? *Color questions are the most difficult you could possibly ask me. Blue and orange mostly, but burnt orange if I'm forced to pick. (Though I'm not happy with it.)*
11: What is your least favorite color? *None. <_< Okay...Light gray or hot, hot pink.*
12: What month were you born in? *April*


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
entp



2: What's your Gender?
female



3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
I am technically the youngest, but I function as an only child due to a 10 year age gap between my siblings and I. 


4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands on and seeing. 


5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
b, e, c.


6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
High


7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
moderate bordering libertarian socialist anarchist. :wink:


8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction (scyfi & fantasy especially)


9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Traveling the world, meeting people and hearing their life stories. 


10: What is your favorite color?
Blood Red


11: What is your least favorite color?
Purple


12: What month were you born in?
September


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ENTP

2: What's your Gender? Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Only child

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Hm auditory, with somebody explaing it to me, I always ask for examples

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. *creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. *social activities*
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Low, I'm easily irritaded, but I forget it after five minutes, Im pretty laid back, I always think I have everything under control.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Middle, at least in my country, I don't know how is it in US, maybe some leaning over republicans views about economics, not social policy

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? depends, usually non-fic, but I really enjoy sci-fi

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Being paid just to give my opinions about a subject 

10: What is your favorite color? Anything between black, grey, sand...

11: What is your least favorite color? Blue or green

12: What month were you born in? February


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ENTP

2: What's your Gender? Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Only child

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Hm auditory, with somebody explaing it to me, I always ask for examples

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. *creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. *social activities*
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Low, I'm easily irritaded, but I forget it after five minutes, Im pretty laid back, I always think I have everything under control.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Middle, at least in my country, I don't know how is it in US, maybe some leaning over republicans views about economics, not social policy

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? depends, usually non-fic, but I really enjoy sci-fi

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Being paid just to give my opinions about a subject 

10: What is your favorite color? Anything between black, grey, sand...

11: What is your least favorite color? Blue or green

12: What month were you born in? February


----------



## MidnightBlue88 (Nov 12, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? ISTP

2: What's your Gender? Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Youngest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Hands-On, but some seeing.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:

a. creative activities

b. games

c. outdoor activities and sports

d. social activities

e. alone time to think

f. everything

a, b, c (not into sports though except for swimming), e (sometimes)

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Low to moderate.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Independent, but mostly Republican.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Same

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) A designer of some sort (graphic/web, video game, fashion, interior) or CSI.

10: What is your favorite color? Blue

11: What is your least favorite color? Purple

12: What month were you born in? August


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
xNFJ (I think ENFJ)

*2: What's your Gender?*
Male

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Seeing

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities
d. social activities
e. alone time to think


*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Low

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
None

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Fiction

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Teacher/Artist

*10: What is your favorite color?*
It's hard to tell ... But probably Blue

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Yellow

*12: What month were you born in?*
September


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

1.What is your MBTI type? *ESTP*
2.What's your gender? *Female*
3. Birth order? *Only*
4. Learning style?* Tactile and visual*
5. Activities? *Many. Seriously? What exactly are you asking for here. *
6. Stress level? *What about stress levels? What are you asking? *
7. Republican or Democrat? *I'm not American and I don't adhere to such binary thinking. *
8.Fiction/Non-fiction? *I read both. Marginally more fictional than non-fiction.*
9.Dream job? *Don't have one. I don't want to stick to one career. *
10. Favorite color? *Red*
11. Least favorite color? *Vomit green*
12. Month of Birth? *December*


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INTP

*2: What's your Gender?*
Male 

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Only

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Seeing

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities x
b. games x
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think x
f. everything

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Low

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
None, just two sides of the same bullshit coin.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Both.

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Musician

*10: What is your favorite color?*
Forrest Green

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Bright Yellow 

*12: What month were you born in?*
January


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INTJ
*2: What's your Gender?*
Female born, androgynous/agender identified
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Hands-on
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities
c. outdoor activities and sports
e. alone time to think
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Low
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Can't answer this since I'm not privy to the US political system.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Fiction
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Travelling the world?
*10: What is your favorite color?*
Don't have one.
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Beige
*12: What month were you born in?*
August


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ISTJ or ISFJ
2: What's your Gender?
Male
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Oldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Kinesthetic
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
e, b, and a
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Republican
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Same
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
The one where I get to choose what I work on every day and the pace at which I work on it (low requirements, no or flexible deadlines, and still get paid to do it).
10: What is your favorite color?
Orange, Red, Blue, Black, White, Green...uh, all of them I guess...depends on my mood
11: What is your least favorite color?
blindness
12: What month were you born in?
December


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?
*INTJ.

*2: What's your Gender?
*Female.

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*Only child.

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*All three, but neither the hands-on experience nor much explanation are usually necessary.

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Moderate, however, invisible to other people.

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*None.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*Genre does not influence in what I like, so, both.

*9: What is your dream job?
*Supreme deity.

*10: What is your favorite color?
*Useless rant on the subject: it depends on what it is applied. Black for clothes, burgundy/ crimson for lipstick... and I like purple but it's not a very practical color. In general, I like autumnal color schemes. Black is a constant, also most deep shades of red and purple. 
Short answer: black.

*11: What is your least favorite color?
*Anything fluorescent. Yellow (The Highlighter), to pick one.

*12: What month were you born in?
*August.


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

Korpasov said:


> An INFJ female who leans Republican? Whoa...
> 
> (Just playing around)


Haha! What can I say, I was raised in that environment (My dad is a strong ENTJ Republican):tongue:.

But to be honest, lately I have been leaning more towards the liberal side in the live and let live stance (Don't tell my dad :wink But there are some things I still strongly agree with on the republican side, so that's the way I lean. But like I said, both parties are corrupt and during the last election I voted mostly independent just to make this point.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?
*xxxx. Yep.

*2: What's your Gender?
*female I guess

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*youngest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*visual and auditory

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
c. outdoor activities and sports
e. alone time to think
f. everything

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*moderate

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*I tend to lean slightly democratic for the most part but I'd rather not associate myself with either party since they both suck.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*non-fiction

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*coffee tasting. anthony bourdain's job. getting paid to people watch.

*10: What is your favorite color?
*black

*11: What is your least favorite color?
*depends on the shade

*12: What month were you born in?
*september


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ISFP

2: What's your Gender?
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands-on

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
e. alone time to think

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
high

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
not involved

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
non-fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to TECHNICALLY be a job)
a nonexistent job where I can get paid for doing nothing

10: What is your favorite color?
Salmon pink, turqouise, periwinkle

11: What is your least favorite color?
Sienna brown, Magenta, Pinkish lavender, Citrine

12: What month were you born in?
October


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

JoyDreamer said:


> Haha! What can I say, I was raised in that environment (My dad is a strong ENTJ Republican):tongue:.
> 
> But to be honest, lately I have been leaning more towards the liberal side in the live and let live stance (Don't tell my dad :wink But there are some things I still strongly agree with on the republican side, so that's the way I lean. But like I said, both parties are corrupt and during the last election I voted mostly independent just to make this point.


No worries; I'm an ENTJ libertarian (but not one of the radical types)


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? * INTP*
2: What's your Gender? *Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Eldest child*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Visual and Auditory*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
*a,b and e*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*moderate*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*My political views are complicated, but generally I guess I'd agree with the democrats*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*Both*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*Writer or criminologist or archaeologist.*
10: What is your favorite color?
*Black*
11: What is your least favorite color?
*I don't have a least favorite color*
12: What month were you born in?
*August*


----------



## annikafrom (Nov 21, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? INFJ
2: What's your Gender? Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Eldest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
Creative activities/alone time to think
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? High
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Democratic
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Teacher
10: What is your favorite color? Blue
11: What is your least favorite color? Orange
12: What month were you born in? August


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Hope the OP still needs this info since he asked like 2 years ago :kitteh:

1: *What's your MBTI Type? *i/eNFP (I'm an ambivert)

2: *What's your Gender?*Female 

3: *Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?* Only/Youngest-as in my brothers were all out of the house by the time I was 9, but I do have 3 brothers, just much older. I feel more like an only child due to the age gap.

4: *How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?* Strongly auditory. I have a near audiographic memory. I'm no slouch at visual though. 

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything*
Ummm A, B, and D/E are a tie depending on my mood 

6: * Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?* Moderate

7: *Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?* I'm Libertarian, so I agree with about half of the views on both fronts but don't fully agree with either.

8: *Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?* Fiction. Fantasy specifically. 

9: *What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)* Singer/songwriter. But more realistically? Sociology prof

10:* What is your favorite color? *Blue and gray.

11: *What is your least favorite color?* Orange.

12: *What month were you born in?* August.


----------



## 121689 (Jun 21, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INFJ

2: What's your Gender?
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing/hands-on/auditory, in that order 

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?
*a. creative activities*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Hmm, ranges from low-moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Neither

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I enjoy both 

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
To own a music business that provides opportunities, lessons and the such for troubled kids/ people who lack finances, and in therapeutic riding

10: What is your favorite color?
Blues, greens and purples

11: What is your least favorite color?
Anything gross and murky looking, I guess

12: What month were you born in?
March


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
intp

2: What's your Gender? 
male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
hands-on

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
creative

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
to hell with the two-party system

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
same

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
space and time traveler

10: What is your favorite color?
green

11: What is your least favorite color?
beige

12: What month were you born in?
october


----------



## Giroflee (Jul 23, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INFP

2: What's your Gender?
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Middle

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands-on followed by seeing, then auditory

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Both all the same

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Writer, manicurist, musician, philanthropist 

10: What is your favorite color?
Blues, yellows, black, and mint

11: What is your least favorite color?
None, really

12: What month were you born in?
May


----------



## nannuky (Apr 29, 2014)

1: INFP.
2: Female.
3: In my closest family I'm the youngest. My brother is 2 minutes older than me, does that count?
4: I guess auditory is the best thing for me. The first option is also good...
5: a, b, e... What do you mean by social activities? o3o
6: I'd say moderate. I'm often nervous because of my lack of self confidence, though.
7: I like cats.
8: Fiction is better. Especially fantasy books. ♡
9: My dream job is about doing stuff I'm good at. I want to use my strenghts and have some time for other activities, like reading books, learning languages and so on.
10: Light blue.
11: Orange?
12: October.


----------



## sarahscriptor (Aug 2, 2013)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INFJ

*2: What's your Gender?*
Female
*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Youngest of half-sibs by far...more like only child. 

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Auditory & Hands-On

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?*:
a. creative activities
d. social activities
e. alone time to think

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Moderate

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Neither. They all need to be replaced by rational people who won't crap on the constitution and wipe with taxpayer dollars. Sorry for the crude, but yeah. 

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Both

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job*)
Singer/Songwriter of moderate regional renown, Homeschool mom, Artist, Apothecary potion & lotion master

*10: What is your favorite color?*
Green or Purple

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Any neon color. Yellow unless it's pastel or neutral. 

*12: What month were you born in?*
March


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
INFP

2: What's your Gender?
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Only child.

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hmm... I'd probably say seeing.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything

A, B, and D, actually. I love my alone time, but I've noticed that I need to balance it out with social interaction for my own well-being-- if I spend too much time in my own head, I'm bound to find something to get upset about. 

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Sky high. :bored:

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I used to have a strong preference for fiction, but now I enjoy them about the same.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
I'd love to be on Broadway... or be a wedding planner. Or combine the two and be a wedding singer! roud:

10: What is your favorite color?
Black.

11: What is your least favorite color?
I don't think I have one... maybe bright orange? 

12: What month were you born in?
October.


----------



## desinys (Nov 13, 2014)

1: ENTJ
2: Female
3: Eldest child
4: Reading actually, but from the options listed I'd pick auditory
5: B, C, and D
6: At the moment high
7: Democratic
8: I enjoy both as long as the characters are interesting
9: Not completely sure yet, I know that I want to be a doctor AND own a company one day. I have a couple ideas of how to combine these two. I also want to help people somehow and do something meaningful instead of just have a job where everything is about money.
10: Green
11: Orange
12: September


----------



## Mercury33 (Nov 1, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INFP

2: What's your Gender?
Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Only-child

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Auditory

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Perfumer

10: What is your favorite color?
Yellow the most

11: What is your least favorite color?
Love them all!

12: What month were you born in?
January


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?: ENTJ
2: What's your Gender?: Male
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?: Youngest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?: Hands on
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. *games*
c. *outdoor activities and sports*
d. *social activities*
e. alone time to think
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?: Moderate
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?: Democratic. But I'm unaffiliated.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?: I enjoy them about the same. I enjoy very specific genres of fiction though
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job): Doesn't have to be a job? Playboy, big mansion, huge parties every weekend, pool with a waterfall. That's my spur of the moment answer, I'd probably start to feel unsatisfied after a few years.
10: What is your favorite color?: Blue
11: What is your least favorite color?: Vomit color?
12: What month were you born in?: April


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ISTP
2: What's your Gender?
Female.
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Youngest.
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands-on, definitely.
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
Games, alone time to think, that's it.
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
High, but I'm generally apathetic towards it, so it's more moderate.
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic, I guess. I don't really bother with politics.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction, unless the non-fiction is about something pertaining to natural disasters or prehistoric times.
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Travel for money.
10: What is your favorite color?
I don't really have one. All colors are nice. Orange and yellows are very nice when they're soft, though.
11: What is your least favorite color?
Brown.
12: What month were you born in?
June! I love it. My favorite month.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ENTP

2: What's your Gender?
The one with the female genital.

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Youngest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Reading and auditory, pretty much.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything

I don't see a point in answering if F is an option, so if I put F and...say, A, will that make it a 2A plus F-A? I think yes.
So F, f and f.
3Fs make a fine party. 

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
What's stress? A type of food? 

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Both are equally false and annoying.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I prefer fictional non-fictions.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Analyst, detective, the lady in black.

10: What is your favorite color?
Indigo and blue-gray.

11: What is your least favorite color?
Green or yellow.

12: What month were you born in?
During January's united lover's yacht.
The first letter of every word in the previous sentence aside from the first.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

_1: What's your MBTI Type?_

entp

_2: What's your Gender?
_
who cares about a social construct when i could tell you my biological sex; female

_3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?_

eldest

_4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?_

i have a great auditory memory but personally i prefer trying things with my own hands. visual stuff isn't one of my stengths

_5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:_
a. creative activities
b. games
*c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think*
f. everything

_6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?_

depends so moderate mostly but i can manage

_7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?_

karl marx didn't die for this

_8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?_

both but non-fiction is more uhhh relevant to my current interests

_9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)_

MY POLISCI FEELS

_10: What is your favorite color?_

idc orange just because it's this week's colour

_11: What is your least favorite color?_

pink is SO ulgy

_12: What month were you born in?_

december


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INFP.

2: What's your Gender?
F

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Only child.

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing and then hands on.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. *creative activities*
b. *games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, *moderate*, low, or 'invisible'? 
atm.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or *democratic *views?

8: Do you prefer fiction, *non-fiction*, or do you enjoy them the same?

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Electronic music producer/dj. Illustrator. Researcher. Symbol/logo designer? Fashion design.

10: What is your favorite color?
Electric blue.

11: What is your least favorite color?
Light brown.

12: What month were you born in?
August.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INTP

2: What's your Gender?
Technically female but identify myself as gender neutral here on this forum.

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest child

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Seeing and then hands on.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. *creative activities*
b. *games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, *moderate*, low, or 'invisible'? 
Moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Democratic

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I like both but I think I prefer non-fiction a bit more.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Run personality related experiments on people. 

10: What is your favorite color?
Don't have a favorite

11: What is your least favorite color?
Puce

12: What month were you born in?
January


----------



## JKRfan (Apr 20, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? *INTP*
2: What's your Gender? * Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *Oldest*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *Depends on what I'm trying to learn. *
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: * A and E*
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything 
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *High*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? *Whichever is more logical in the circumstances*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? * Fiction*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) *Author*
10: What is your favorite color? * Blue&green&brown in no particular order*
11: What is your least favorite color? *None*
12: What month were you born in? * July*


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?* 
ISFP

*2: What's your Gender?* 
Female 

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?* 
biological only; blended family, eldest; extended family, middle

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
hands-on

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:* outdoor activities and sports, creative activities, and probably alone time considering the prior two can be social
a. creative activities b. games c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities e. alone time to think f. everything

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
low to moderate; if something triggers my anxiety then watch out 
*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
I'm the most liberal person I know, so democratic. 

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
I enjoy them the same, as long as they're not boring. 

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
I want to be the Jane Goodall of wolves; I want to be known for my work in ecology. 

*10: What is your favorite color?*
blue, red, purple 

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
yellow and pink 

*12: What month were you born in?*
April


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

* 1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INTP

* 2: What's your Gender?*
Male

* 3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Only Child

* 4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Primarily auditory and hands-on.
Secondary seeing.

* 5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Moderate

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Not American but does "liberal views" answer this question?

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Non-fiction

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Game designer / music composer / stay-at-home Dad

* 10: What is your favorite color?*
Dark red, dark blue, forest-green, black.

* 11: What is your least favorite color?*
Yellow, "puke", excessive amounts of white.

* 12: What month were you born in?*
July, but why are you interested?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

1: What's your MBTI Type?

INTP

2: What's your Gender?

Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?

Eldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?

Auditory

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:

b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
e. alone time to think

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?

Low

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?

Not into politics. I'd class myself Liberal.... whatever category that falls into I guess.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?

Fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)

Movie director/writer.

10: What is your favorite color?

Black

11: What is your least favorite color?

Lime green.

12: What month were you born in?

February.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INFP with INTP , INFJ and ENFJ tendencies

*2: What's your Gender?*
Male

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
learning the general gist and visually , auditory

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities
d. social activities
e. alone time to think <- 


*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
high as fuck "NO I DON'T DO DRUGS -_-"

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
not even shore what those are.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
non-fiction the realist stuff

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
99.9% free private sex performer and private servicer 

*10: What is your favorite color?*
American Rose

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
grey or sliver

*12: What month were you born in?*
June


----------



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
INFP (most likely)

2: What's your Gender? 
Female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Eldest child

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Auditory and visual 

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
1) alone time to think
2) creative activities I guess? And games as in computer games 

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
NA

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction most of the times 

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Publish a book
Social or psychology research 
I like to give advice 

10: What is your favorite color?
Blue 

11: What is your least favorite color?
I think brown 

12: What month were you born in?
November


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INTJ w/INTP tendencies.

2: What's your Gender?
Female.

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Only Child.

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
All of these.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
e. alone time to think, b. games, a. creative activities.

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
High.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Neither.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I enjoy them the same.

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Computer programmer/musician/writer.

10: What is your favorite color?
Gray.

11: What is your least favorite color?
Orange.

12: What month were you born in?
October.


----------



## Mynixi (Dec 3, 2014)

1: Type: ISFJ
2: Gender: Female
3: Birth order: Youngest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? All three
5: Activities: (a) creative activities, (b) games, (e) alone time to think
6: Stress level: High
7: Political views: I don't keep up on news or politics so I have no opinion.
8: Fiction or non-fiction: Fiction
9: Dream job: Novelist
10: Favorite color: Periwinkle 
11: Least favorite color: Orange
12: Birth month: December


----------



## witchy_fingers (Dec 2, 2014)

1. ISTJ
2. Female
3. One of the oldest
4. Auditory followed by visual
5. b) games, a) creative activities, e) alone time 
6. Low-moderate
7. More often Democratic
8. Both fiction & non-fiction
9. Life coach
10. Gold
11. Purple
12. June


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
ExTP
*2: What's your Gender?*
biologically-speaking, I am female. 
I identify as genderfluid.
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
youngest
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
both by hands-on and seeing. I am not a good listener.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:* _(I'll put in bold those I enjoy)_
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
*c. outdoor activities and sports*
*d. social activities*
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
moderate
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
usually democratic
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
I like both
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
dunno... It may sound odd because these works are very different from each other, but I'd like to be a judge, an archeologist, a geologist, an artist or an inventor... and I'm probably going to be none of them
*10: What is your favorite color?*
I have several: black, white, gray, red, violet, lilac, blue
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
brown, bright yellow and light green
*12: What month were you born in?*
October


----------



## Lasanha (Oct 25, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INFP
*2: What's your Gender?*
M
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Don't have brothers 
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
I don't have any. But I think I prefer a mixture of seeing, for a first understanding of the subject, and then hands-on, to enhance.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?*
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
e. alone time to think
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
High
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
I don't live in the USA, so I don't have a lot of contact with those.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Love fiction. I can have non-fiction if i think the subject is interesting.
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
I'd like to be a writer, I guess.
*10: What is your favorite color?*
I love all colors. But one of my eyes have something like a filter that sees all the colors in a pretty colder version of them. I don't think that's natural. I prefer vivid, hot colors. 
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
hmmm, guess my last answer covers that. 
*12: What month were you born in?*
In mid Jannuary.


----------



## Vacious (Nov 2, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
ISTP

2: What's your Gender?
Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Youngest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands on.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
e. alone time to think

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
Low

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
Neither, really. 

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
Fiction. 

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Novelist.

10: What is your favorite color?
Black

11: What is your least favorite color?
Neon Green aka Radioactive Puke. 

12: What month were you born in?
September


----------



## Isabelle15 (Aug 29, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type? *
ESFJ
*2: What's your Gender?*
Female
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Youngest
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Auditory
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?*
b. games d. social activities e. alone time to think
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
High
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Democratic views
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Fiction
*9: What is your dream job?* 
Teacher
*10: What is your favorite color?*
Pink
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Dark green
*12: What month were you born in?*
May


----------



## Astral (Dec 8, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
ISTP

2: What's your Gender?
Male

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
Oldest

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
Hands-on

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
c. outdoor activities and sports

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
invisible

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
more liberal

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
non-fiction

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Musician 

10: What is your favorite color?
Orange

11: What is your least favorite color?
white

12: What month were you born in?
April


old thread but idk someone might be able to use this


----------



## pigeonbeard (Dec 8, 2014)

_1: What's your MBTI Type?_

istj

_2: What's your Gender?_

vagina

_3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?_

eldest
_
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?_

i'm good at visual learning iirc
_
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:_
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything

_6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?_

depends on the type of stress, if you get my drift

_7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?_

wtf is this two-party american bullshit (democratic, if i had to choose)

_8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?_

i don't mind either but non-fiction tends to appeal to me more

_9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)_

psychologist

_10: What is your favorite color?_

red

_11: What is your least favorite color?_

i don't even know

_12: What month were you born in?_

february


----------



## SweetTsubaki (Dec 8, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? INTP
2: What's your Gender? Female
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Only Child
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? all three because at some point I will always get distracted and will need one of the other to either take the wheel or just assert that I shouldn't be going too far 
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities*
*b. games*
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
*e. alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? moderate and it just makes me kinda hyperactive...
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? both are too 'right wing' oriented for my taste but I guess democratic views...
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? I enjoy both but I do have a preference for non fiction...Actually one of the reasons I love history is that it's so "far away" it sometimes feel like non-fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)becoming Thot's apprentice
10: What is your favorite color? Blue and warm yellow
11: What is your least favorite color? Grey
12: What month were you born in? April

I really hesitated for the 5th question because I like sports a lot however I'm not fond of outdoor activities much (I'm more of a, alone sports person) because it often requires playing in teams...I also would have chosen "everything if it weren't for that and "social activities"


----------



## hyenac (Dec 4, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
*INTP*
2: What's your Gender?
*Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*Youngest child*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*Visual*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. *alone time to think*
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Moderate to low.*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*Republican, generally*.
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*I enjoy both of them.*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*I have no idea.*
10: What is your favorite color?
*Green*
11: What is your least favorite color?
*Probably neon tones of pink, orange or yellow*
12: What month were you born in?
*June*


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
*ISTP*
2: What's your Gender?
*Female*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*Middle Child*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*Hands-on and Seeing*
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
*Games, Outdoor Activities and sports, Alone time to Think*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Invisible*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*Generally Democratic Views*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*Fiction*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*A Job I can actually enjoy to work in for 50 years and that will pay well enough for all the Hobbies i want to do*
10: What is your favorite color?
*Black and Navy Blue Interchangebly*
11: What is your least favorite color?
*Hot, Bright Pink.*
12: What month were you born in?
*April*


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

1. INFP
2. Male
3. Eldest
4. Hands on
5. a. Creative activities that allow me to be alone.
6. Moderate
7. Democratic / Green
8. Mostly Fiction *slightly more*, I do really enjoy certain non-fictions though.
9. Artist/Musician.
10. Brown/Blue together contrasting one another
11. Lemon Yellow... ugh it's disgusting. Yellow Ocher is nice though. 
12. July 31rst


----------



## AlpineSandow (Apr 20, 2015)

1: INTP
2: Male
3: Eldest child
4: Hands-on
5: Games, creative activities and outdoor activities/ sports.
6: High.
7: Democratic
8: I enjoy them the same, although I read fiction more. 
9: Either a psychologist, firefighter or professional wrestler.
10: Neon Green/Silver
11: Red.
12: December.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

1: ISFP(but I don't agree with P, still I think that cog.fncts of FiSe are REALLY true for me)
2: M
3: Eldest
4: tbh idk. Prolly kinesthetic, but just...idk
5: Games, being alone to think and outdoor activities
6: Stress has no hold on me. With that said, idk. Prolly extreme due to my mentality. But it really has no effect on me.
7: Green, but if I had to choose, Democratic
8: I enjoy consistent fiction that makes sense in the reality they're in(example: Star Wars)
9: To be blunt: housekeeper. My dual(TeNi) can go around chasing money.
10: #FFBF40 and #008080 in tandem. But both are awesome by themselves as well. Also brown and gray.
11: Mustard and the barf colour. UGH!
12: March


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INTJ

*2: What's your Gender?*
Male

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Eldest child

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Hands-on

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: * 
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything

1. Games (be it video games or board games, I just love games)
2. Alone time to think (It's not like I get enjoyment from being alone, but I get overloaded when I'm surrounded by people so I need time to charge up again) 
3. Creative activities (I love designing houses in the Sims, cities in Anno, parks in Rollercoaster Tycoon, etc. I just like to make something I came up with)

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Depends on the situation. At home I can relax fully, but when I'm surrounded by people I become really stressed (like my heart is being pressured).

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Neither. Both parties have things I agree with and things I disagree with. I'm more of a Libertarian. People can do whatever the want, but if they negatively affect someone else they should feel the consequences.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Fiction. I've never been able to enjoy reality tv or programs like Pawn Stars. They are just boring to me. I do enjoy watching wildlife programs from time to time though. Nature is beautiful and I like reading about it.

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
I don't have one. There are things I prefer over others, but there is nothing I would consider a 'dream job'. It's still work, and work is never more fun than hobbies for me.

*10: What is your favorite color?*
Orange

*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Pink or cyan

*12: What month were you born in?*
November


----------



## LemonTea (Mar 24, 2015)

1: What's your MBTI Type?
INFP
2: What's your Gender?
female

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
eldest child

4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
seeing

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. everything
a, c, and e 

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
I guess it would be moderate

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
I don't like having a say in politics xD 

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
I definitely prefer fiction! Reality is just too disappointing sometimes 

9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
Being a novelist or a nutrition researcher

10: What is your favorite color?
I like almost all of them

11: What is your least favorite color?
Probably icky dark green or blue but it depends really

12: What month were you born in?
September


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? INTP

2: What's your Gender? I exist to destroy, not to reproduce.

3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Only child. One does not simply want to have any more children after having an INTP.

4: How do you learn: Visually and interactively. And, it usually has to be one-on-one. And, good luck holding my attention.

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: Games, creative activities, and alone time to think.

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Relatively high.

7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Democratic.

8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? I actually prefer esoteric knowledge and alternative history that blurs the line between fiction and non-fiction.

9: What is your dream job? Angel of the apocalypse.

10: What is your favorite color? Crimson.

11: What is your least favorite color? I don't know.. brown?

12: What month were you born in? March. Last week of the entire zodiac.


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?* 
INFP
*2: What's your Gender? *
F
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? *
Youngest of two
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? *
Seeing and it's best when I apply things to my own format 
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?: *
a. creative activities, d. social activities, b. games I guess
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? *
Low I just avoid all my problems so 
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?* 
Democrat ? Just left-wing in general
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? *
Fiction, I tend to like works that are either very unrealistic or super realistic & philosophy-oriented 
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Probably something to do with writing or film
*10: What is your favorite color?*
Teal or purple
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
Yellow, that dark yellow stuff
*12: What month were you born in?*
March (aquamarine represent)


----------



## elise12 (Nov 1, 2014)

1: What's your MBTI Type? infp
2: What's your Gender? girl
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? youngest
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
e. alone time to think
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? moderate
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? democratic
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) esl teacher in foreign country
10: What is your favorite color? baby pink
11: What is your least favorite color? yellow


----------



## Mrs.ESFP_224 (Jan 31, 2018)

1: What's your MBTI Type? 
_*:m0827:ESFP :applouse:
*_2: What's your Gender?
_*Female:jupiter:
*_3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? 
*Only Child:sulkiness:*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*Hands-on:cheerful:
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
_*b. *__*games*
__*c. *__*outdoor activities and sports
*__*d. *__*social activities*_*
*e. alone time to think
f. everything

6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*Low:smileys-sunbathing-
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*democratic
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*non-fiction
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*World class MBTI consultant and personality psychologist (or any way I can help people develop their best self through personality awareness and development):yeah:
*10: What is your favorite color?
*PURPLE...or couldn't you tell already lol*:heart:
11: What is your least favorite color?
*Orangerange:...yuck:disgust:
*12: What month were you born in?
*January preemie supposed to be born in February*


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?*
INTJ
*2: What's your Gender?*
Male
*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?*
Oldest
*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?*
Hands-on or seeing.
*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:*
a. creative activities <-- This Most
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports <--- This Second
d. social activities
e. alone time to think <--- This third
f. everything
*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?*
Low
*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?*
Neither.
*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?*
Books: Non-fiction, else fiction is fine to.
*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)*
Prospector or lapidary artist
*10: What is your favorite color?*
A dull cherry red. Dislike bright colors.
*11: What is your least favorite color?*
To bright ones, any.
*12: What month were you born in?*
September


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello! So, let's see here:

1: What's your MBTI Type? INTJ
2: What's your Gender? Dude
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child? Middle
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory? Hands-on and seeing
5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports (x)
d. social activities (x)
e. alone time to think (x)
f. everything
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'? Low
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views? Republican (if I were American)
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same? Non-fiction
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job) Architect
10: What is your favorite color? Neon blue
11: What is your least favorite color? Dark brown
12: What month were you born in? May


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

*1: What's your MBTI Type? *ISFJ

*2: What's your Gender? *Female

*3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?* Eldest

*4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?* Hands-on

5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
*f. everything*

*6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?* Moderate

*7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?* Republican, but I don't consider myself a member of either party.

*8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?* Fiction

*9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)* Midwife

*10: What is your favorite color?* Green

*11: What is your least favorite color?* None :< 

*12: What month were you born in?* May


----------



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

*1: What's your MBTI Type?
*
ESTJ.
*
2: What's your Gender?
*
Dood.
*
3: Are you the eldest child, middle child, or youngest child?
*
Only child.
*
4: How do you learn: Hands-on, seeing, or auditory?
*
All of them? I do have a much harder time understanding new concepts when they are in text form rather than any audiovisual medium. 

*5: Which three of these do you enjoy most?:
*a. creative activities
b. games
c. outdoor activities and sports
d. social activities
e. alone time to think
f. [[[everything]]]

I feel like all of these are necessary to keep me entertained, since I tire of things eventually. I'm bored of games? I'll go do stupid stuff with my friends. Exhausted by socializing? I'll go do something more solitary. I've got like, zero creativity, but I still enjoy writing down things like insights and I even do poetry from time to time. 
*
6: Would you rate your stress level to be high, moderate, low, or 'invisible'?
*
I've had a lot of time to unwind, so it's pretty, uh... moderate. It was literally fucking killing me a few months ago.
*
7: Do you generally agree with republican views or democratic views?
*
I'm 1)Not an US citizen, so my opinions aren't affected by the same environmental factors. 2) I doubt that even if I was I'd be able to agree with either faction 100% of the time. Both can make good decisions and both can be fucking moronic. Blindly taking sides unconditionally is something only a naive imbecile would do, especially when so many in politics act purely out of self interest rather than some genuine desire to make a better country.
*
8: Do you prefer fiction, non-fiction, or do you enjoy them the same?
*
Depends on what I feel like at the time. 
*
9: What is your dream job? (Doesn't have to technically be a job)
*
Absolute godking of everything.
*
10: What is your favorite color?
*
I don't feel strongly about any of that.
*
11: What is your least favorite color?
*
See previous answer.

*12: What month were you born in?*

June.


----------

